# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  اشكال معادله مثلثاتي

## Padsam

*سلام بچه ها ، من يه پترن ! اشتباهي دارم كه توي اكثر مسائل مثلثات تكرارش ميكنم و ميخوام كشف كنم كه اشكال كارم كجاست ؟ اگه متوجه شدين ممنون ميشم بهم بگين ( توي چند تا مساله جزيي ولي اساسي در مورد ضرب و تقسيم تو معادله هاي مثلثاتي مشكل دارم   ) و اگر اين اشكال برطرف بشه خيلي خوب ميشه 
اين سوال رو از كتاب تست الگو آوردم دقت كنيد كه جواب سوال يا حل مساله رو اصلا نميخوام فقط و فقط ميخوام ببينم به چه دليل راه حل من اشتباهه چون گويا همين نوع اشتباه رو بدون اينكه بدونم چيه تو چند تا تست ديگه و فقط هم تو بخش معادله هاي مثلثاتي  تكرار ميكنم 

مرررسي از همگي* 



*براي كسينوس دو حالت در نظر گرفتم ( حالت دوم كسينوس = صفر ) كه مشكلي باهاش ندارم و يكي از جواب هاست*

----------


## jarvis

> *سلام بچه ها ، من يه پترن ! اشتباهي دارم كه توي اكثر مسائل مثلثات تكرارش ميكنم و ميخوام كشف كنم كه اشكال كارم كجاست ؟ اگه متوجه شدين ممنون ميشم بهم بگين ( توي چند تا مساله جزيي ولي اساسي در مورد ضرب و تقسيم تو معادله هاي مثلثاتي مشكل دارم   ) و اگر اين اشكال برطرف بشه خيلي خوب ميشه 
> اين سوال رو از كتاب تست الگو آوردم دقت كنيد كه جواب سوال يا حل مساله رو اصلا نميخوام فقط و فقط ميخوام ببينم به چه دليل راه حل من اشتباهه چون گويا همين نوع اشتباه رو بدون اينكه بدونم چيه تو چند تا تست ديگه و فقط هم تو بخش معادله هاي مثلثاتي  تكرار ميكنم 
> 
> مرررسي از همگي* 
> 
> 
> 
> *براي كسينوس دو حالت در نظر گرفتم ( حالت دوم كسينوس = صفر ) كه مشكلي باهاش ندارم و يكي از جواب هاست*


این چیزی که شما نوشتید غلط نیست ولی یک نکته رو فراموش کردید که اونم اینه که اول فرض کردید کسینوس 2x مخالف صفره پس در جواب نهایی باید اشتراک جواب هارو اعلام کنید که میشه kpi-pi/12.

----------


## Padsam

> این چیزی که شما نوشتید غلط نیست ولی یک نکته رو فراموش کردید که اونم اینه که اول فرض کردید کسینوس 2x مخالف صفره پس در جواب نهایی باید اشتراک جواب هارو اعلام کنید که میشه kpi-pi/12.


خيلي خيلي ممنونم ازتون ، كمك بزرگي بهم كردين  ، تو چند تا سوال ديگه هم  همين مشكل اشتراك گيري رو داشتم ، ديگه مطمئن شدم كه گير كارم كجاست .  :Y (455): 

من اتفاقا  به اين اشتراك گيريش توجه كردم و x آخر رو ضربدر 2 كردم كه شد :  KP - P/6

و اينطور نتيجه گرفتم كه كسينوس  KP - P/6 = 2x  هيچوقت صفر نميشه پس همه چي اوكيه  

ميشه بگيد اشكال كارم كجاست و  شما چه جوري به اين جواب رسيديد ؟ 
خيلي ممنونم   :Y (454):

----------


## mkh-ana

> خيلي خيلي ممنونم ازتون ، كمك بزرگي بهم كردين  ، تو چند تا سوال ديگه هم  همين مشكل اشتراك گيري رو داشتم ، ديگه مطمئن شدم كه گير كارم كجاست . 
> 
> من اتفاقا  به اين اشتراك گيريش توجه كردم و x آخر رو ضربدر 2 كردم كه شد :  KP - P/6
> 
> و اينطور نتيجه گرفتم كه كسينوس  KP - P/6 = 2x  هيچوقت صفر نميشه پس همه چي اوكيه  
> 
> ميشه بگيد اشكال كارم كجاست و  شما چه جوري به اين جواب رسيديد ؟ 
> خيلي ممنونم



مهم ترین اشتباه شما توان 2  هست که باعث میشه دو نوع جواب تولید بشه که به جز جواب شما یه جواب قرینه نیز ظاهر میشه اصلن هیچ وقت تو معادله مثلثاتی به توان زوج نرسونین!!!!!


مشکلتون همینه که باعث میشه همش اشتباه کنین.


برای حل سوال از روش دیگه استفاده کنید.

----------


## mkh-ana



----------


## jarvis

> 


ببخشید من وقت ندارم تایپ کنم میشه اون روش قبلی رو هم کامل کنید

----------


## mkh-ana

کدوم روش قبلی؟

----------


## jarvis

> کدوم روش قبلی؟


روش استارتر

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوستان 
جوابایی که دادید اشتباه هستش عزیزان - جوابی که من به دست اوردم این هستش :


اینم جوابش امیدوارم درست باشه :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (15): 
بای

----------


## jarvis

> سلام دوستان 
> جوابایی که دادید اشتباه هستش عزیزان - جوابی که من به دست اوردم این هستش :
> 
> 
> اینم جوابش امیدوارم درست باشه
> بای


جسارته جواب شما اشتباهه.حداقل درست سوالو بنویس

----------


## mkh-ana

> سلام دوستان 
> جوابایی که دادید اشتباه هستش عزیزان - جوابی که من به دست اوردم این هستش :
> 
> 
> اینم جوابش امیدوارم درست باشه
> بای


عزیز دلم cos 2x تو صورت سوال اومده نه cosx

----------


## amin278

*منم از یه راه دیگه میرم :*






*یا حق*

----------


## Padsam

دوستان از همگي ممنونم خيلي لطف كرديد .  :Y (694): 




> مهم ترین اشتباه شما توان 2  هست که باعث میشه دو نوع جواب تولید بشه که به جز جواب شما یه جواب قرینه نیز ظاهر میشه اصلن هیچ وقت تو معادله مثلثاتی به توان زوج نرسونین!!!!!
> 
> 
> مشکلتون همینه که باعث میشه همش اشتباه کنین.
> 
> 
> برای حل سوال از روش دیگه استفاده کنید.


بله مشكل دقيقا همينجا بود ، سوالات ديگه رو از راه غيرتواني حل كردم ومشكل حل شد .  :Yahoo (4): 
خيلي ممنونم ازتون .

----------


## jarvis

> دوستان از همگي ممنونم خيلي لطف كرديد . 
> 
> 
> 
> بله مشكل دقيقا همينجا بود ، سوالات ديگه رو از راه غيرتواني حل كردم ومشكل حل شد . 
> خيلي ممنونم ازتون .


ممنون از شما و آقای خندان. این به توان دو رسوندن کار رو در مراحل بعدی خیلی سخت میکنه.

----------


## T!G3R

> عزیز دلم cos 2x تو صورت سوال اومده نه cosx


عزیز میدونم منم cos2x رو طبق فرمولهای مثلثاتی تبدیل کردم به 2sinx cosx حله ؟؟؟؟

----------


## mkh-ana

> عزیز میدونم منم cos2x رو طبق فرمولهای مثلثاتی تبدیل کردم به 2sinx cosx حله ؟؟؟؟


بازم. سوتی دادی دقت کن

----------


## joozef

> عزیز میدونم منم cos2x رو طبق فرمولهای مثلثاتی تبدیل کردم به 2sinx cosx حله ؟؟؟؟


داداش اون sin2x هست که میشه 2sinx cosx

----------


## T!G3R

> داداش اون sin2x هست که میشه 2sinx cosx


خب دیگه تو صورت سوال نوشته sin2x منم همون طبق فرمولا نوشتم 2sinxcosx حله؟؟؟

----------


## joozef

> خب دیگه تو صورت سوال نوشته sin2x منم همون طبق فرمولا نوشتم 2sinxcosx حله؟؟؟


آره درسته ولی توی پست قبلتون نوشتین COS2x !!!

----------


## T!G3R

ههههههههه اقایون داداشا من عذر میخوام تو صورت سوال من با دقت نگاه نکردم من فکر کردم کهcosx هستش الان که با دقت نگاه کردم دیدم cos2x هست من ازتون عذر میخوام که اشتباهمو قبول نمیکردم ببخشید اشتباه از طرف من بود عذر میخوام بالاخره ریاضی دیگه ادم اشتباه میکنه شماها درست میفرمودید 
بازم معذرت و عذر خواهی 
خدانگه دار

----------


## T!G3R

> آره درسته حل شما ولی توی پست قبلتون نوشتین COS2x !!!


اره دوست عزیز اون اشتباهه من اشتباه تایپ کردم حواسم پیش سواله بود برای همین اشتباه تایپ کردم
معذرت میخوام
بای

----------

